# hi...



## Latsha (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm new here, just tryna tone up my thighs and buttocks...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Latsha* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Latsha (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Latsha (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome, Pic in your avatar looks great.  Would love to see some more


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Latsha (Aug 18, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome, Pic in your avatar looks great. Would love to see some more


 
thanks, i got a couple in my albums, i'll post more


----------



## Latsha (Aug 18, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome to IM.


 
thanks


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome, and where are those pics you promised us?!?!


----------



## Latsha (Aug 18, 2011)

dsmgsx98 said:


> Welcome, and where are those pics you promised us?!?!


 
thanks, coming in a minute


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Latsha (Aug 18, 2011)

mikadoo said:


> welcome


 
thanks


----------



## Latsha (Aug 18, 2011)

dsmgsx98 said:


> Welcome, and where are those pics you promised us?!?!


 
check my album


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

hello and welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome latsha


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

my favorite new member! welcome haha


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## rjd (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad to have you hear ^_^ 

How long have you been training?


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

rjd said:


> Glad to have you hear ^_^
> 
> How long have you been training?


 
thanks, been training since june


----------



## rjd (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> thanks, been training since june


 

Did you run track? The reason I asked is because most of the females I know that are built like that ran track or played volley ball in high school or college.


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

rjd said:


> Did you run track? The reason I asked is because most of the females I know that are built like that ran track or played volley ball in high school or college.


 
yeah, i ran in high school and one sem. in college


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

couple of new pics in my album


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> couple of new pics in my album



damn!


----------



## TikkA (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

see this thread

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/140358-one-naked-pic-almost.html


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

so are you Ms Lastarya the internet booty girl or did you just steal her pics?


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 19, 2011)

Fake fake fake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video











would be kinda cool if it really was her.


----------



## wilgates (Aug 19, 2011)

tone it up honey you have a great body a little muscle never hurt nobody, plus your body is already tight so go for it


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

